# DVD-Super Multi DL Drive doesn't recognize blank DVD+R DL



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

All I'm trying to do is burn a DVD. Before I go any further, here is my Speccy stuff:

Operating System
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
CPU
Intel Celeron 900 @ 2.20GHz	38 °C
Penryn 45nm Technology
RAM
3.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 398MHz (6-6-6-15)
Motherboard
Acer JE51_MV (uPGA-478)
Graphics
Generic PnP Monitor @ 1366x768
Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Hard Drives
244GB Hitachi Hitachi HTS545025B9A300 (SATA)	33 °C
Optical Drives
Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7580S
Android Adapter USB Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

Alright, so my laptop is a month old, and the discs I'm using are new, unscratched Sony DVD+R DL 8.5GB. I put one in the drive and all the machine does is this CliCliCliCliCliCliCliCliClick thing and makes these noises that sound like it keeps trying to load and just fails. I go to My computer and right click the D drive to see if it's recognizing the disc, and the window hangs for a good 5 minutes, and then when the right click menu finally shows up, it goes away because I don't have the patience to leave my cursor there and wait for it, because it shouldn't even take this long. the discs are blank!

Oh, and at one point I did the microsoft fixit solution thing...and it ended up coming to the conclusion that the disc format couldn't be recognized or something, and it told me all the many formats that my drive is capable of recognizing, DVD+R being one of them. (?!) It told me to make sure my firmware was up to date, so I did the firmware update just to make sure (even though it was already up to date), and still nothing.

I have no other problems with my machine. No spyware, no viruses, no anything.

I've tried formatting the disc from that right click menu on D: but it always says it fails.

I'm out of ideas....can someone please help?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi CygusAwternus welcome to tsf,

the drive should not be making a clicking noise i suspect the drive has fail. i would contact manufacture for warrenty repair to have drive replaced. does it always click when you put a disk in? try different brands and types of disks?


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think that's it. I forgot to mention that it has no problem recognizing and loading games or movies.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

what happens with a normal dvd-cd?, you have dual layer dvd, may not be supported


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

Well with movies on DVDs, it runs beautifully. With Starcraft 2, it ran beautifully. I guess I should have been more specific...sorry. The file I'm trying to burn is 7GB large and has to be put on dual layer. That shouldn't be a problem though because the cd's I'm using are dual layer, as well as my drive...right?


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

should be , yes your right didn't know it was a dual layer burner...what software are you using to burn with?

what is the make and model ?


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

Two things, one is the standard windows popup when I have files to be burned to disc, and the other is CloneCD trial version.

Neither work.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

see if any of this helps, New Clone Cd Does Not Recognize Cd - Club MyCE


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

I put the disc in once again to explain in detail what goes wrong. It's trying to recognize it as we speak, sounds like it's trying REALLY hard, and on My Computer, the D drive still says it's empty. 

Wait, update! Finally, after 10 minutes of trying to recognize the disc, I get "How do you want to use this disc?" I choose "with a CD/DVD player". Now it takes me to the Files Ready to be Written. I copy and paste the desired file to this folder. 

Another 10 minutes spent pasting the large file....now I hit "Burn to disc". To be safe, I keep recording speed at 2.4x (oh wait, that's my only choice here). I hit next, and now I get an error message. "There was an error burning this disc. The disc might no longer be usable". !?!?!? It's a brand new disc in a format that my drive can supposedly read and write to!!!:upset::upset::upset:

Oh and I went to that link for the CloneCD, but "Hide CDR media" is greyed out...unfortunately it did not help.

Edit: this is a new one... on the CloneCD log, "CD-Writer Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7580S is not compatible with CloneCD!" Never had that message before, and I've used these same kinds of discs.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

go to control panel>auto play, what is it suppost to do there? (see attached)
did you search for the alcholhol on your pc? (as per link)
what is the make & model of your pc/laptop?


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

The Blank DVD drop down on the autoplay gives me these options: 

Burn files to disc using Windows Explorer
Burn a DVD Video disc using Windows DVD maker
take no action
ask me every time

I don't have alcohol...I never installed it. But I did uninstall CloneCd...it didn't do anything.

I'm running an Acer Aspire 5336-2524.

edit: it's set to "ask me every time".


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

IDK, im as lost as you now, try start>computer>right click the dvd/cd drive>properties and go to the recording tab, is it listed there?

does device manager show any warning signs?


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

In the recording tab, disc burning is set to DVD RW Drive (D

No warning sign in device manager.

However, I don't know if this matters but I'm using my phone to get my computer on the internet. I have it plugged into a USB port, and it's showing up under DVD/CD-ROM drives as "Android Adapter USB Device".

Er, is my tethering causing problems with my disc drive? I dunno, that sounds REALLY unlikely.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

have you tried it "offline"?


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

Just tried it with my phone unplugged. Still the same problem.

Hey but thanks though for trying. Maybe you can get another staff to help me solve this?

Update...

I put another new CD (from the same batch) in. At first, it read just fine and the D drive told me that I had 7.96Gb free. Alright, good. So then I went into CloneCD and turned on "Hide CDR media". Then I went into the D drive. Instead of showing me the window that showed the files i had waiting to be burned, it just showed me the contents of the CD...indeed, blank. So I went ahead and copy and pasted the file. Now this never happened before, instead of prompting me to choose what kind of CD I wanted to make, it just acted like I was copying and pasting something from somewhere on my machine to somewhere else on it. 

The waiting bar said 3 hours and 40 minutes, so I figured I'd come back. Well when I did an hour later to check on its progress, the drive was just doing that click click click thing, and the process wasn't responding. I waited for it to catch up...but it was just hung. I had to hard reset with the power button (I hate doing that).

Tried again with ANOTHER new dvd, on CloneCD. Was loading great, no problems, until 20 minutes into the process when it hit 50%. Main and sub buffer went to 0% and kb/s speed dropped to 0. A few moments later, 50% shot up to 100% and I got a lovely error message: "Writing to Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7580S failed!"

Please, I'm already going bald as it is. No more hair needs to be removed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Turn autorun off.

See if you can burn a 4.7 GB DVD-R or 477 MB CD-R using ImgBurn - The Official ImgBurn Website


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

autorun? how do i turn that off?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

"Autoplay" I should have written.

START | type *autoplay* | un-check the box -- top-left of screen

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

To me, it almost sounds like your burner is unable to burn Dual layer discs.

Following *jcgriff2* instructions with trying to burn a single layer disc should let us know if this is a dual layer problem.


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

Er...I can't get my hands on any more discs. These were the only ones given to me...so trying that isn't an option, right now.

But here's an imgburn log so far...

I 21:15:13 ImgBurn Version 2.5.5.0 started!
I 21:15:13 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium x64 Edition (6.1, Build 7600)
I 21:15:13 Total Physical Memory: 3,074,028 KB - Available: 2,189,852 KB
I 21:15:13 Initialising SPTI...
I 21:15:13 Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices...
I 21:15:29 -> Drive 1 - Info: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7580S FD06 (D (ATAPI)
I 21:15:29 -> Drive 2 - Info: (E (USB)
I 21:15:29 Found 1 DVD±RW/RAM and 1 Unknown!
I 21:18:21 Operation Started!
I 21:18:21 Source File: C:\Users\cygx\Downloads\Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360-Allstars\all-ff13-disc3.dvd
I 21:18:21 Source File Sectors: 3,827,488 (MODE1/2048)
I 21:18:21 Source File Size: 7,838,695,424 bytes
I 21:18:21 Source File Volume Identifier: DVD_ROM
I 21:18:21 Source File Volume Set Identifier: ec67c000MS UDFBridge
I 21:18:21 Source File Application Identifier: CDIMAGE 2.45 (12/06/2000 TM)
I 21:18:21 Source File Implementation Identifier: Microsoft CDIMAGE UDF
I 21:18:21 Source File File System(s): ISO9660, UDF (1.50)
I 21:18:21 Destination Device: [0:1:0] Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7580S FD06 (D (ATAPI)
I 21:18:21 Destination Media Type: DVD+R DL (Disc ID: RITEK-D01-01) (Speeds: 2.4x)
I 21:18:21 Destination Media Sectors: 4,173,824
I 21:18:21 Write Mode: DVD
I 21:18:21 Write Type: DAO
I 21:18:21 Write Speed: MAX
I 21:18:21 Link Size: Auto
I 21:18:21 Lock Volume: Yes
I 21:18:21 Test Mode: No
I 21:18:21 OPC: No
I 21:18:21 BURN-Proof: Enabled
I 21:18:24 Write Speed Successfully Set! - Effective: 3,324 KB/s (2.4x)
I 21:18:24 Book Type Setting: N/A (Reason: Invalid Command Operation Code)
I 21:18:24 Optimal L0 Data Zone Capacity: 1,913,760
I 21:18:24 Optimal L0 Data Zone Method: Copied From Original Disc
I 21:18:24 Set L0 Data Zone Capacity Succeeded!
I 21:18:25 Filling Buffer... (40 MB)
I 21:18:25 Writing LeadIn...
W 21:21:34 Failed to Write Sectors 0 - 31 - Reason: The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.
W 21:21:34 Retrying (1 of 20)...
W 21:24:35 Retry Failed - Reason: The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.
W 21:24:36 Retrying (2 of 20)...

FYI, source file is legal. I own a copy, but it's scratched. Also, it should now be obvious what I'm ultimately trying to do...which means that this road block is only the first step....:upset:

edit: forgot to mention, but I turned the autoplay off prior to trying the imgburn.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is source file -

```
Source File: C:\Users\cygx\Downloads\Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360-Allstars\all-ff13-disc3.dvd
```
It is on your HDD. How could it be scratched?

Try DVD-R.


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> This is source file -
> 
> ```
> Source File: C:\Users\cygx\Downloads\Final.Fantasy.XIII.X360-Allstars\all-ff13-disc3.dvd
> ...


No no, the copy that I bought is scratched. My wife tilted the xbox while it was running and we heard a nasty scraping sound. I take it out and theres this big halo around the surface...not cool.

This is a downloaded copy, which I have legally, seeing that I already own the game. I'm just trying to put it onto disc so I can get on with my game.

That's another story though..what do you mean "Try DVD-R"? is there an option in ImgBurn to change that?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

DVD-R discs. We still don't know if your DVD is capable of burning or not.

Did you try car wax on original DVD to try and remove scratches?

Lightly apply; use soft cloth.

The downloaded version may be the problem. Contact company and inquire about replacement.


----------



## CygnusAeternus (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I just narrowed the problem down.

I tried burning a txt file. Told me there was an error burning the disc and that it might be unusable. That rules out the problem being the file itself.

So it looks like the problem is the dual layer thing. Problem is this...

well, I'm gonna run MATS and put down what it told me before.

Alright, well I told the MATS I was trying to burn a DVD, and it searched for issues, and found nothing.

Again, my drive is an Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7580S. On the sticker on my laptop it says "DVD-Super Multi DL drive". I'm assuming DL in this case stands for dual layer. 

Why can't this burn dual layer discs if it's designed to? Am I missing a driver or something?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the drive and reboot

then try it


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Conveniently, I fix Xbox 360's on a side job... so I would like to note something here..

You can *not* just download an Xbox 360 game .iso and burn it to a disc and play it. Your xbox will *not* play the disc. Your _360 DVD drive_ would have to be flashed with other firmware to be able to play 'burned' discs.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It is capable of burning DL discs. With that said, it may NOT support your choice in media. For DL media, use Verbatim only. At least until you are able to burn without errors. Then you can try other brands.


----------

